# share your tips on product photography



## cwrivera (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi all!

I am a portrait and event photographer, and a friend of mine wants me to shoot some images of a new product he's coming out with, some supplement pills.  Although I have shot some products in college as practice, I would love any advice, or shooting tips anyone might have for a product somewhat "newbie".

Thanks!
Carolina


----------



## TimothyHughes (Mar 25, 2009)

Take your time and view the photos on your computer before calling it a day. You'll be surprised at how much more you can see onscreen. Depth of field and camera shake become factors to look for. 

I love using a softbox almost directly overhead for product shots. Also, a reflector to fill in shadow areas that get too dark.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with TH, a softbox would be the thing here.
You really do not want shadows if you are taking pictures of pills/capsules.


----------



## Imaginis (Mar 26, 2009)

cwrivera said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am a portrait and event photographer, and a friend of mine wants me to shoot some images of a new product he's coming out with, some supplement pills.  Although I have shot some products in college as practice, I would love any advice, or shooting tips anyone might have for a product somewhat "newbie".
> 
> ...



Ask your client what he expects. If he wants to go for a clean look, use a light tent. If he wants something more elaborate, figure out the best way to portray it.

There is no precise answer for a vague questions, as each setup has different requirements. To give you an idea: I did a product shot for a French wine before that required a whole table setup which I shot in HDR due to the wide tonal range from the dark red of the wine to the bright highlights in the glasses. The whole setup required lighting far more elaborate than just a softbox. Another shot for the same wine was going for more of a clean look but with a warm tones in the background which required much less work.


----------



## webrotate360 (Jun 13, 2012)

There are some excellent guides on lighting setup for tabletop photography that you can find on Alex Koloskov's blog - looks like it moved to photigy.com. Check it out - the guy doesn't mind sharing his excellent professional tips and show how it's all done in his studio.


----------



## morganza (Jun 14, 2012)

TimothyHughes said:


> Take your time and view the photos on your  computer before calling it a day. You'll be surprised at how much more  you can see onscreen. Depth of field and camera shake become factors to  look for.
> 
> I love using a softbox almost directly overhead for product shots. Also,  a reflector to fill in shadow areas that get too dark.



I agree with this, it's the best way to go.


----------

